# acting all wise



## Anailuj

Olá a todos!

No seguinte excerto, como se pode traduzir a expressão a negrito?

I did think of pulling out these rocks here,’ Ciaran said, indicating which rocks he meant.
‘You don’t want to do that,’ said Brad, *acting all wise*. ‘Here’s what I would do.’ And he rattled off a string of suggestions, pointing this way and that and acting out his plan with sudden leaps and exaggerated gestures.

Obrigada a todos.


----------



## machadinho

'all wise' é com sabedoria. O difícil é 'acting': encenando?


----------



## Archimec

fazendo-se entendido/pretendendo saber de tudo... ???


----------



## Anailuj

eu tinha pensado em "armar-se em esperto", o que é que vos parece?


----------



## Archimec

Anailuj said:


> eu tinha pensado em "armar-se em esperto", o que é que vos parece?


----------



## Carfer

Apenas com o contexto fornecido, iria mais pela sugestão do Archimec. Dizer que se arma em esperto implica que ele finge saber o que realmente não sabe. Ora, a teatralidade dos gestos com que ele acompanha as sugestões não tem necessariamente essa implicação. Pode ser o caso, mas na verdade não sabemos se não é apenas uma forma de lhes dar ênfase e força. Ao certo, não há nada que nos diga que não sabe do que fala, mas tão só que o faz de forma teatral e exagerada. Essa teatralidade faz efectivamente pender a interpretação de '_act_' mais para '_fingir/armar-se_' do que para '_agir_' (agir com muita sensatez), mas parece-me que continua a haver espaço para entender a expressão como a de alguém que quer passar por um _'sabe-tudo_', o que, se permite pôr em dúvida a completa fiabilidade do que diz, não nos autoriza a concluir que é apenas um finório, um espertinho, um completo ignorante do que afirma (a menos, claro, que no resto do texto haja algo que o indique). Sem mais e por isso, a formulação do Archimec ('_pretendendo saber de tudo_') parece-me mais equilibrada, menos drástica, permissora de leituras mais variadas.


----------



## Anailuj

Vendo bem,Carfer, concordo consigo. Ele quer fazer passar a ideia de que sabe tudo. Ele passa a maior parte do tempo a beber e a sua reputação como trabalhador, não é das melhores. Neste caso qual seria a melhor tradução?* "... disse Brad, pretendendo saber tudo."* ??? Parece que não me soa muito bem. Ou:* "...disse Brad, como se soubesse tudo.*"  aceito sugestões.


----------



## Carfer

Das duas e pela mesma razão, prefiro efectivamente a segunda. Repensando a questão, contudo, ocorre-me que podemos estar a deixar-nos impressionar pela teatralidade dos gestos e a desprezar a primeira afirmação, ‘_You don’t want to do that_’. Se nos focarmos nela, parece sobressair o entendimento de que o que ele quer é fazer-se passar por um tipo sensato, de bom conselho, pretensão que apoia, um tanto canhestramente pelos vistos, com uma rajada de sugestões. No fundo, um mau trabalhador a tentar melhorar a reputação, a procurar ganhar ascendente sobre o interlocutor pela via de o convencer a não fazer uma asneira (ou o que ele pretende fazer passar por tal).


----------



## Anailuj

Exatamente! Daí as minhas dúvidas.


----------



## Carfer

Compreendo, mas na verdade não temos elementos suficientes para ter certezas. De momento, inclino-me para a hipótese _'tentando aparentar sensatez_'.


----------



## Archimec

... para se fazer notado/importante? (showing off) ?


----------



## Ari RT

Se fosse para o PT-BR talvez coubesse "bancando o expert" ou "bancando o sabe-tudo". Não sei se isso se entenderia em Portugal. "Com pose de expert", talvez?


----------



## J. Bailica

Ari RT said:


> Se fosse para o PT-BR talvez coubesse "bancando o expert" ou "bancando o sabe-tudo". Não sei se isso se entenderia em Portugal. "Com pose de expert", talvez?


Nesse caso, _qual perito na matéria... _(?)


----------



## Mário Adélio

Anailuj said:


> ...Ele quer fazer passar a ideia de que sabe tudo. Ele passa a maior parte do tempo a beber e a sua reputação como trabalhador, não é das melhores. Neste caso qual seria a melhor tradução?


Informal (se for essa a ideia): "A cagar postas de pescada"; "Armado aos cágados"; "Armado em sabichão".


----------



## Anailuj

Obrigada, Mário Adélio, mas seria demasiado informal.


----------



## Mário Adélio

Anailuj said:


> Obrigada, Mário Adélio, mas seria demasiado informal.


Nesse caso, tem uma boa sugestão na resposta #2: "Fazer-se de entendido (na matéria)".
Acting = fingir/representar/fazer-se passar por...
All Wise = Entendido/Espertalhão...


----------



## J. Bailica

Também a_fetando ares de sabichão; arvorando-se em sabichão; pavoneando sabedoria._
Mais informal - pois simplesmente _todo sabichão_ (ou_ perito, conhecedor_...).


----------

